# My Goat has me stumped



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

My Goat has me stumped, It's just acting flat out weird.

Reason 1 
I park my car and have it on automatic light. It's a little dark outside and the lights have been on, as I leave my car the lights are still on but I ignore it but two hours later they're STILL ON! 
Reason 2
I go out to unlock it and it does the weird 2 beep thing and I go to start the car, it does start, but an alarm comes on saying,"Alarm activated on hood."
Reason 3 
There has been rain the past couple of weeks and I had traction control OFF and was sliding around and having fun, but I put it ON and yet I wasn't shuddering around and stopping but sliding just the same as if it was off.
Reason 4
It's happen twice in the past 4 days
When I'm in 1st gear I step on the gas in a normal manner and it jumps from 2k 4ishk and then kinda stops some, it's hard to explain.
Reason 5
My check engine light came on last night.
Reason 6 
Today I left my house at 8 I drive for 30 minutes, I look down expecting to see 8:30. NOPE it says 7:45 and I haven't touched my radio and no one else sits in my car.

Any input would be appreciated, I have a 05 YJ M6 with 25k on it completely stock.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

well reason 2 happens to me when i leave the hood open in the garage to cool it off hahahahahah im crazy like that haha but it only happens if i lock it and the hoods open. itll be fine wen i lock it but then some time later the alarm will go off, then wen i start it i see that message: ALARM ACTIVATED by Hood 

dont kno if its normal but its not a BAD thing

reason 3 happend to me last week but then i actually hammered it to test it and after like a 3 sec peelout it cut the power. i think the system is just really leniant wen its reactivated or something


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Could be mis signals to the PCM. Try resetting the computer by removing the negative terminal from the battery for 5 mins or so then reconnect. You may want to consider stopping in to a dealership and having them put their scanner on it and see if there are any internal error codes popping up. All of your issues have electrical in common.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i had a problm like reason 4 im going 20mph and gun it, it well rev up to about 5k anf all ove a sudden its shifts way to early, and then its slow geting up to speed, is that normal or has anyone else had that problem?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

2004goat said:


> i had a problm like reason 4 im going 20mph and gun it, it well rev up to about 5k anf all ove a sudden its shifts way to early, and then its slow geting up to speed, is that normal or has anyone else had that problem?


Sound like the automatic trans car with the traction control on.......


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

For #1, that can happen if the ignition cylinder doesn't shut off. My car does this once in a great while. If you don't hear a clunk when you pull the key out, put it back in then pull it right back out, seems to work on mine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

#1 the lights will stay on if you turn off the car with it moving at all. You need to come to a complete stop, turn the car off, remove the key, open the door.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Reason #2 Sounds like you have an electrical gremlin. Could be the sensor under the hood. It's located in the area where the hood latch locks the hood down.


----------

